# Any opinions of the Josef Krips Beethoven symphony cycle?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wondering whether anyone was huge into Krips conducting Beethoven... or is it dated by now?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This was my first set of Beethoven's symphonies... on LP (vinyl). The set was quite fine... and if you read up on the recordings, you find that they were quite admired and the quality of playing by the London Symphony Orchestra... which was given a leisurely recording time outside of their busy concert season... was admired for its sensitivity and sense of joy. The problem... you knew this was coming... is that the versions generally available are all culled from crappy inferior masters... or copies of those masters... and marketed by cheesy budget labels. The best version available on CD is that of Everest/Vanguard using the original masters carefully restored/remastered.










Unfortunately, this set is out of print, and generally goes for hundreds of dollars.

Until it is properly re-mastered and released I would avoid it like the plague... as much as I admire what I do have by Krips. There are plenty of great recordings of Beethoven's symphonies that are available for a pittance.

If you want Krips... get these:



















Get them now! Stupendous!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Although the Krips was the first version of the symphonies I owned (on LP of course) I consider him a middling Beethoven conductor and currently prefer newer approaches as well. That said, the set of symphonies available now and then in the "tin can" has been thoroughly remastered and is in good sound -- far better than the LPs ever were on their best days! It is from Madacy and is usually ten dollars or less when in print (which it isn't). I bought mine used for even less and they're fine. There are some cheap used offers now.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Nin...-1-spell&keywords=bbeethoven+symphonies+krips


----------

